# Biggest backstage politics injustice in WWE history?



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if that's the case, though I am inclined to believe that HHH pulled the rug out from under him. Edge was vocal about feeling he should have been in the main event at WM against Cena and that he did think that he'd been shafted when they took the title away early. Apparently their plans were not set in stone until very close to the Royal Rumble, so there very well might have been some backstage politicking that got the title off of him.

On the other hand it could have been a business decision with the higher ups not believing people would buy the PPV with Edge in the main event on the card--but at the time that would have been ludicrous to assume considering Edge's first title reign saw ratings increase with packed house shows finally cheering John Cena and cursing Edge to hell. He was really hated then.

Personally I do think that HHH flexed some muscle backstage and made it out to be a business decision--but it was so transparent it was enough to tick outsiders and people in the lockerroom off enough at the time that there were plenty of reports leaking out backstage from pissed off guys in the lockerroom over Edge losing his spot--because after all if it happened to them, it could happen to anyone. It was almost like Edge's heel run was becoming too hot and was in danger of eclipsing Triple H's heel run (and it could have IMO if they hadn't cut the rug out from under him--I mean his first title defense was against Flair in a freaking ladder match, and he was decimating his opponents, good on the mic and getting booed to all hell).

The Montreal Screwjob is obvious, and as much as I can't stand Matt Hardy--I have to say 2005 when he got fired is also up there. I mean, he got fired and had to watch his ex make out with her new boyfriend every week, and to top it off they scripted the promos to take direct shots at him, repeating things he'd said in interviews.

Not that he didn't deserve it, the whiner.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Every Triple H win ever.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kaientai losing to The Oddities or 'Black Monday' as it's universally referred to as.

The biggest injustice in WWE history, those Oddities were such scheming backstage politicians.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't remember something like that about Edge and HHH but the main event was always HHH/Cena for WM22, They just wanted to take the briefcase from Edge before WM and the 3 weeks between NYR and the Rumble was a good opportunity to do it. For Edge, this short title run was big for long term plans about him, the rating went up in almost 1.0 at that time and thanks to Lita's drawing power, he got a huge segment on his first night as champion, 5.2, imagine how big it was if they saved it for the next week with more hype?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

every title drop by shawn michaels in the 90's


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> every title drop by shawn michaels in the 90's


this. He never dropped a title clean in a match until he had when he lost it to Austin.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> this. He never dropped a title clean in a match until he had when he lost it to Austin.


Wouldn't say that was "clean" either, but yeah, this.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> this. He never dropped a title clean in a match until he had when he lost it to Austin.


Reading about HBK's backstage politicking made it really really really hard to like him.

But he's so damned good in the ring!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> This might not be the most notorious, but it's the one the pissed me off the most..
> 
> There were reports that circulated circa 2006 that HHH lobbied to have Edge stripped of the WWE title before Wrestlemania 22 so that he could have a main event spot against John Cena. While this rumor isn't 100% confirmable, I thought that it did alot to damage Edge's credibility as a main eventer, and he really should've main evented against John Cena that year. Thankfully, Edge found a way to climb back to that spot later on.
> 
> What are your picks?


I heard that it was because he didn't trust him after what had happened with Lita. I also heard that if it were not for Undertaker getting injured, Edge would have stayed on RAW "to put HHH decisively over". 

z0mg stewpid triple h iz mean y he no put shovel away

on the flipside we have lack of politics: Christian what the hell were you thinking on May 3? Oh sure Randy no problem I only waited ten plus years to have this thing but it's fine you can have it two days after I win it. WTF :no: 

It's a shame, because you can keep your personal integrity or you can keep your world championship. It's rare that someone gets to keep both. That being said Christian, you should have gotten your hands a little bit dirtier with this.

Also, I don't care if you're bloody Jinder Mahal, losing someone their job is just not cool Randy.

OH and speaking of Edge, his pointless non title loss against HBK before moving to Smackdown, because, in HHH's words "you always have to do the job on the way out". Hunter, the man's moving to the other show, not fucking WCW :lmao Ah, whatever. Silly cats.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Agreed with the HBK comments. Shawn in the 90's made HHH in the 2000's look like Barry Horowitz.

The Edge/HHH thing from 2006 is false. The plan was always to do Cena/HHH so that Cena could be "made" from a top guy like Hunter.

Reading Jericho's first book "A Lion's Tale", I gotta say the whole thing with him and Goldberg pissed me off. WCW had a hot angle going with Jericho harping on Bill and Chris just wanted to get creamed on PPV, but Bischoff and Hogan put the kibosh on it and he just got speared on TV. Hello, WWF!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> this. He never dropped a title clean in a match until he had when he lost it to Austin.


he didn't even compete .. he forfeited 8 titles in the 90's for insecure and childish reasons


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I heard that it was because he didn't trust him after what had happened with Lita. I also heard that if it were not for Undertaker getting injured, Edge would have stayed on RAW "to put HHH decisively over".


I don't believe this, because the timeline doesn't add up (I assume this is 2007 you're referring to). HHH himself was injured and didn't return until nearly four months later. And from another viewpoint, it sure as HELL wasn't HHH that needed put over at that time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Shawn and Hunter are obvious mentions, but I'm really surprised that we're on page 2 and see no mention of Hogan. Need I remind you guys of Wrestlemania 9 or the Mega Powers?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I recall HBK dropping the European title to HHH cleanly.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> on the flipside we have lack of politics: Christian what the hell were you thinking on May 3? Oh sure Randy no problem I only waited ten plus years to have this thing but it's fine you can have it two days after I win it. WTF :no:
> 
> It's a shame, because you can keep your personal integrity or you can keep your world championship. It's rare that someone gets to keep both. That being said Christian, you should have gotten your hands a little bit dirtier with this.


Christian's a good guy. He's not too fussed about the championship. All he cares about is putting on a good show.

The general treatment of Christian over the years has been shocking though, IMO.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Shawn and Hunter are obvious mentions, but I'm really surprised that we're on page 2 and see no mention of Hogan. Need I remind you guys of Wrestlemania 9 or the Mega Powers?


Holy shit, how could I forget about Hogan?!? Thanks, Cornette Face!


Hogan not agreeing to put Bret over in '93 was particularly harsh, seeing how the company had already shot publicity photos for the match (Hogan/Bret playing tug-o-war with the Title) that made their way into the public eye. It was supposed to happen at Summerslam that year, but instead we got Yoko beating Hogan after a "Japanese photographer" blinded Hogan, and Bret went on to squash Doink and cripple Lawler in the Sharpshooter at Summerslam.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> Agreed with the HBK comments. Shawn in the 90's made HHH in the 2000's look like Barry Horowitz.
> 
> The Edge/HHH thing from 2006 is false. The plan was always to do Cena/HHH so that Cena could be "made" from a top guy like Hunter.
> 
> Reading Jericho's first book "A Lion's Tale", I gotta say the whole thing with him and Goldberg pissed me off. WCW had a hot angle going with Jericho harping on Bill and Chris just wanted to get creamed on PPV, but Bischoff and Hogan put the kibosh on it and he just got speared on TV. Hello, WWF!


I remember this. Goldberg didn't even know what Jericho was doing for what 2 months? Then he decided it was ruining his character, so they just stopped. Ended it for free on tv. What a shame.

Wow did WCW really drop the ball with Jericho, he could have been huge.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty much anything Kevin Nash did when he was booking WCW


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> Holy shit, how could I forget about Hogan?!? Thanks, Cornette Face!
> 
> 
> Hogan not agreeing to put Bret over in '93 was particularly harsh, seeing how the company had already shot publicity photos for the match (Hogan/Bret playing tug-o-war with the Title) that made their way into the public eye. It was supposed to happen at Summerslam that year, but instead we got Yoko beating Hogan after a "Japanese photographer" blinded Hogan, and Bret went on to squash Doink and cripple Lawler in the Sharpshooter at Summerslam.


And the kicker is that he's doing it again in TNA right now. He completely fucked their version of Wrestlemania, Bound for Glory, because despite the hype and original plans to put the belt on Bobby Roode, the guy they'd spent months pushing and having him win a major tournament and who the fans loved, Hogan got interviewed by a magazine and said he didn't think Bobby Roode was the next big TNA star and talked them out of having him win. So what happened? The main event of Bound for Glory saw Roode lose, then the next TV show champion Kurt Angle (who was injured, yet another reason he should have lost) dropped the title to Roode's tag partner, James Storm, and 2 weeks later Roode won the belt from Storm. Typical Hogan, sticking his nose into creative where it doesn't belong to get his own way.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Every Triple H win ever.


Stop being so sensitive.

Anyway probably Nash booking himself to go over Goldberg and ending his streak because..... He wanted too.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> I don't believe this, because the timeline doesn't add up (I assume this is 2007 you're referring to). HHH himself was injured and didn't return until nearly four months later. And from another viewpoint, *it sure as HELL wasn't HHH that needed put over at that time.*


When has that ever stopped Triple H


YaoGuai said:


> Christian's a good guy. He's not too fussed about the championship. All he cares about is putting on a good show.
> 
> The general treatment of Christian over the years has been shocking though, IMO.


Yeah, but come _on_. He's not lucky like Edge, in the sense that head office generally had his best interests in mind so he didn't really need to throw his weight around as much. Christian needed to fight for himself. Two days. He was so over, and the entire thing was so forced  If not politicking for himself, then for his 'Peeps'. 

meh.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh shit WWE injustice, my mistake.

Probably the Clique in general.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Stop being so sensitive.
> 
> Anyway probably Nash booking himself to go over Goldberg and ending his streak because..... He wanted too.


Lol. It was a joke.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The fact that Ric Flair vs. Hogan didn't happen in the WWF should be criminal... Not sure what the story was there, pretty sure for awhile it looked like that would be a WM main event


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I gotta say treatment of Christian lately.
I was so excited when he beat Del Rio and that he had finally got his..

Only to watch him lose it to Randy Boreton for no reason and in my opinion didn't deserve the world title at the time, but it didn't stop there.
They ruined him and made people hate him once again for no reason with the One More Match bullshit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. It was a joke.


I know, but please stop painting Triple H as this innocent little flower for once in awhile.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> I know, but please stop painting Triple H as this innocent little flower for once in awhile.


How was I painting him as anything there? I was joking. And I'll stop painting him as an 'innocent little flower' when people stop stupidly painting him as Satan incarnate, people like you funnily enough. You don't like it, don't read it and while you're at it, please stop relaying the sob story of CM Punk: The Martyr That Never Was. That for me can get a bit ridiculous at times.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Every Triple H win ever.


You have to admit, HHH going over Punk this summer was stupid.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea Christian losing the title in two days was like spitting in his face.

"We want your reign and we want you to look like a joke."

Ugh.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> How was I painting him as anything there? I was joking. And I'll stop painting him as an 'innocent little flower' when people stop stupidly painting him as Satan incarnate, people like you funnily enough. *You don't like it, don't read it *and while you're at it, please stop relaying the sob story of CM Punk: The Martyr That Never Was. That for me can get a bit ridiculous at times.


Huh, how? what?

Anyway answer to the guy below.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the way christian was treated this past year in his feud with randy orton is criminal ...i really feel bad for the guy 

also, i never heard about the tripleh /edge bullshit but if thats true then it just lowers my respect for triple h even more (not like i really had any respect for him in the 1st place ) ...

and wwe wonders why they cant make stars ???


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Not it WWE but WCW. I think Hulk Hogan Vs Sting at Starrcade 97 was a big injustice considering it was the biggest angle of the year and could have done great things for WCW. Kevin Nash ending Goldberg's streak as well.

As for WWE
Randy Savage never got a clean victory over Hulk Hogan. Hogan always had to be put over strongly in their matches. He couldn't give Savage ONE clean victory over him.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Hogan is a bastard for not wanting to lose clean to Sting at Starrcade 97.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Huh, how? what?
> 
> Anyway answer to the guy below.


If you're asking me to stop doing something it obviously bothers you. If it bothers you that much then don't read it. Any why would I answer? If he's so willing to believe completely unsubstantiated BS posted on this forum by some random person then nothing I say is going to be able to change that. Why even bother?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Every Triple H win ever.


:lmao
Agreed. He should still be getting buried for the MSG incident.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Montreal Screwjob. Duh.

Triple H going over Booker T at WrestleMania XIX was also pretty shitty, as was the main event of WrestleMania IX.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

radiatedrich said:


> The Montreal Screwjob. Duh.


Totally agree. Bret should have never refused to job, then this whole sorry story wouldn't have happened in the first place.

Watched a match from shortly after when he went to WCW and faced Ric Flair, and made him tap out. Pfft. Bret had creative control in his WWF contract, I'm willing to bet it was the same thing in WCW.

Except hell, _everyone _had creative control in WCW.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> :lmao
> Agreed. He should still be getting buried for the MSG incident.


See. Somebody found it funny. :side:


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

How about Hogan burying Undertaker when Taker was still a rising star?



> The Undertaker did not attend the Hall of Fame Ceremony at WrestleMania 21 because he wanted to protect his character, but also because he and Hogan have long standing backstage heat. *Undertaker has been bitter towards Hogan from his days early on in WWE when he worked two straight PPV's against Hogan. He heard that Hogan made a point of telling McMahon he wasn't ready for a top spot at that point and claimed Taker didn't protect him well during their matches including on a Tombstone piledriver.*
> 
> Ever since then, he and Hogan have not gotten along. Many respected the Undertakers decision not to attend the ceremony. On that same note, some are saying that it took a phone call from Vince McMahon in order to persuade Steve Austin to attend the Hall of Fame Ceremony. There is also some heat between Austin and Hogan, but once Austin was there he seemed to enjoy himself and there are pictures of he and Hogan at the event speaking with one another.


Assuming this is true, Hogan ruined Taker's first WWE title reign, it didn't even last a week, Taker was also one of the youngest WWE champions in history when he won the title, not to mention he didn't win the title again until WrestleMania 13, about 5-6 years later.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Totally agree. Bret should have never refused to job, then this whole sorry story wouldn't have happened in the first place.


Bret only refused to job because Shawn refused to job to him.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Totally agree. Bret should have never refused to job, then this whole sorry story wouldn't have happened in the first place.


Bret may have had an ego, but it's also important to remember that Shawn was a straight fuckhead.

In any case though (no matter whose side you're on), Montreal is unarguably the _biggest_ and most well known example of backstage politics booking. Who screwed who is irrelevant to that point.




> Watched a match from shortly after when he went to WCW and faced Ric Flair, and made him tap out. Pfft. Bret had creative control in his WWF contract, I'm willing to bet it was the same thing in WCW.
> 
> Except hell, _everyone _had creative control in WCW.


God, don't remind me of the clusterfuck that was post-1998 WCW. I just watched an entire episode of Nitro from 2000 (the night after Spring Stampede I believe), and it was WAY worse than a typical episode of Raw in 2011-2012. People bitch about WWE being too scripted these days and I agree that it is, but WCW in 2000 exemplified the opposite extreme - not enough scripting. Even with the elaborate commentary and video packages, I still had no idea what the hell was going on half the time, or who the good guys and bad guys were supposed to be. Oh, and Vince Russo as an onscreen character was utter shit.

But this is all way off topic, so I'll stop ranting.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Bret only refused to job because Shawn refused to job to him.


Shawn did make it clear that he never said that, he was talking situations with someone and said "oh no, I wouldn't drop the belt to him like that". Not that he wouldn't drop the belt to him period.

That's irrelevant anyway, though. Two wrongs don't make a right and it wasn't Shawn that was asked to do the job.


> In any case though (no matter whose side you're on), Montreal is unarguably the biggest and most well known example of backstage politics booking. Who screwed who is irrelevant to that point.


oh yeah, definitely


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> How about Hogan burying Undertaker when Taker was still a rising star?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this is true, Hogan ruined Taker's first WWE title reign, it didn't even last a week, Taker was also one of the youngest WWE champions in history when he won the title, not to mention he didn't win the title again until WrestleMania 13, about 5-6 years later.


Wow... Taker is normally considered one of the most respectful guys on the roster, so if this is true, then that says a lot about what an asshole Hogan must have been.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nightmare_SE said:


> How about Hogan burying Undertaker when Taker was still a rising star?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this is true, Hogan ruined Taker's first WWE title reign, it didn't even last a week, Taker was also one of the youngest WWE champions in history when he won the title, not to mention he didn't win the title again until WrestleMania 13, about 5-6 years later.


That's interesting, and I remember reading something along those lines a long time ago.

I don't know if I disagree with what Hogan was saying, and perhaps Taker didn't protect Hogan enough during the match and if he didn't and was a danger at the time, I think Hogan had every right to feel that way. But to cut his title reign as short as they did? They should've let him run with it for awhile and see what would happen. 

But eh, perhaps it was all for the better. At the end of the day Taker became one of the biggest legends in the business. Certainly not for his title reigns.


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

Vince McMahon throwing his toys out the pram, when Rock decided he could enjoy doing two things at the same time, and thus let his contract expire.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

How about Hogan not wanting to put over HBK in 2005? They were supposed to have two matches and each win one, but Hogan backed out last second, thus HBK's ridiculous overselling in their match.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Smashisleet said:


> I remember this. Goldberg didn't even know what Jericho was doing for what 2 months? Then he decided it was ruining his character, so they just stopped. Ended it for free on tv. What a shame.
> 
> Wow did WCW really drop the ball with Jericho, he could have been huge.


for real. the travesty is the great stuff that we missed if jericho got to the main event in wcw. the stuff he already did was amazing enough as it is, imagine if he started going up against those guys, it would of been a fukery.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Triple H desrroying Orton's first title run and cutting it short because he was finished filming his movie. Pretty ridiculous even though Im no Orton fan that was ridiculous. On the flipside I am a massive Michaels fan but I echo what has been said about his title dropping antics


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hulk Hogan refusing to drop the WWE title to Bret Hart in 1993 because Bret Hart was too small and it would hurt his character in a face vs face feud to a much smaller name despite what it would have done for that whole era.

Hulk Hogan messing up the finish to the biggest match in WCW history against Sting at Starrcade in 1997 because he didn't want to lose clean despite what it would have meant for WCW short term and long term after a 18 month build up.

Hulk Hogan and Kevin Nash coming up with The Fingerpoke Of Doom.

Triple H apparently wanting to drop the World title in a Triple Threat match against Edge and Chris Benoit so it got declared vacant just so he could win it back a few weeks later and so he could add another World title reign to his tally.

Randy Orton getting Ken Anderson fired because he botched a move during a 8 or 10 man Tag Team match on Raw.

Shawn Michaels refusing to drop the Intercontinental title to Shane Douglas back in 1995 and WWE playing out the injury angle.

Kevin Nash getting Vince McMahon to allow Scott Hall to win the Intercontinental title back from Shane Douglas straight after he had won it by default from Shawn Michaels.

Kevin Nash booking himself to beat Goldberg at Starrcade in 1998.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

I think OP is wrong about HHH

HHH-Cena was obviously the bigger match even if Edge could've pulled off a better feud


And to add to the thread: Randy Orton de-pushing people and getting 'em fired


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Straight Pride said:


> I think OP is wrong about HHH
> 
> HHH-Cena was obviously the bigger match even if Edge could've pulled off a better feud
> 
> ...


Well, I very well could be wrong, but it was a detailed report at the time, and the assumption that it may be true pissed me off. It sure as hell didn't surprise me given HHH's paranoia over his spot.

Also, keep in mind that HHH was inserted in every Wrestlemania title match from 2000 to 2009 with 2 exceptions, and one of those exceptions was in 2007 because he was injured. However he stated on Shawn Michael's DVD that he was originally supposed to main event that year..

I disagree that HHH was the perfect choice for Wrestlemania 22. He returned during the summer of 2005 to feud with Flair, but throughout the whole year he didn't do anything noteworthy. His last big angle was losing to Batista 3 times in a row. Edge however was fresh off of screwing Cena after the Elimination Chamber to win the title, the ratings during his reign proved that people were excited over his fresh new ''Rated R'' character, notwithstanding that Edge and Cena's characters were polar oposites. Had they built that feud and sustained it till Wrestlemania, it wouldve been the perfect time to have Cena extract revenge and solitify Edge as a legit contender in the process.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

1989 - Hogan finally meets Savage at Wrestlemania V. Hogan beats him for the title. Rather than face Savage in the anticipated rematch at Summerslam, or a program with Rick Rude as creative suggests - Hogan deccides to go a different route.

Hogan suggests a tag team match, pitting himself and his close friend Brutus Beefcake, against Savage and an ACTOR, Tiny Lister who played Zeus in the Hogan film "No Holds Barred". The film opened that summer to decent business, so Hogan uses a WWE PPV to promote the film, while "giving the rub" to his friend Beefcake.

1990 - Hogan agrees to drop the belt to Ultimate Warrior at Wrestlemania. Only with a guarentee of an extended break and the promise he would get the title back. A month after 'Mania, Hogan is "attacked" by Earthquake and off TV for a few months. After teasing retirement on TV, Hogan returns at Summerslam as "Immortal" and vanquishes his good friend John Tenta (Earthquake).

1990 - To preserve the Warrior character, creative decides he will drop the title to someone OTHER than Hogan. Despite the allure of a Hogan/Warrior rematch - Randy Savage is rumoured to be the man Warrior will drop the belt to at Royal Rumble '91. Hogan suggests Sgt Slaughter. Slaughter has just returned as an "Iraqi sympathizer" and Hogan pushes for Slaughter to beat Warrior, then he can beat Slaughter to regain the belt.

1991 - Hogan defeats Slaughter a few months after "Desert Storm" starts. He waves his flag and defeats the Iraqi villan at Wrestlemania. After headlining Wrestlemania for the past two years, Savage and Warrior are reduced to the undercard.

1991 - Hogan again decides against a rematch with Warrior at Summerslam, and suggests they team together against Slaughter & The Iron Shiek. Six months after he had beaten Slaughter for the belt, he feels the feud is not over and that fans will tune in to watch him team with Warrior against "the enemy".

1992 - McMahon decides that Flair will win the title at Royal Rumble, then drop the title to Hogan in a "dream match" at Wrestlemania VIII. Hogan decides he wants to take another extended break after 'Mania. He suggests Flair drop the title to Savage instead and he can work with Sid Vicious and "give him the rub".

Despite the fact that Flair/Savage is the WWE Title match, it is placed in the middle of the show. Hogan and the lumbering Sid Vicious close the show. The first time the WWE Champion has not been in the main event of Wrestlemania.

1993 - Hogan agrees to return to team with Brutus Beefcake against Money Inc. at Wrestlemania and it appears to be the first time he will NOT be in the main event.

When Hogan learns that WWE Champion Bret Hart is scheduled to drop the title to Yokozuna, he informs McMahon that this will be the first Wrestlemania that a face doesn't win the main event and the "people aren't gonna like it". Hogan suggests "surprising" the audience by challenging Yoko immediately afterward and beating him to win the WWE Title. Vince McMahon agees. Hogan beats Yoko to regain the title.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> How about Hogan burying Undertaker when Taker was still a rising star?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this is true, Hogan ruined Taker's first WWE title reign, it didn't even last a week, Taker was also one of the youngest WWE champions in history when he won the title, not to mention he didn't win the title again until WrestleMania 13, about 5-6 years later.


Thanks for posting this. I actually didn't know that Hogan tried to pull this shit, and yet it makes perfect sense and explains the short reign. God, Hogan is such a piece of shit. For everything he's done that's benefited the industry he's done about 10 bad ones.


----------



## cjnixon (Jul 11, 2011)

Obis said:


> :lmao
> Agreed. He should still be getting buried for the MSG incident.


That picture is the best. Thank you.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

blarg_ said:


> Well, I very well could be wrong, but it was a detailed report at the time, and the assumption that it may be true pissed me off. It sure as hell didn't surprise me given HHH's paranoia over his spot.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that HHH was inserted in every Wrestlemania title match from 2000 to 2009 with 2 exceptions, and one of those exceptions was in 2007 because he was injured. However he stated on Shawn Michael's DVD that he was originally supposed to main event that year..
> *
> I disagree that HHH was the perfect choice for Wrestlemania 22*. He returned during the summer of 2005 to feud with Flair, but throughout the whole year he didn't do anything noteworthy. His last big angle was losing to Batista 3 times in a row. Edge however was fresh off of screwing Cena after the Elimination Chamber to win the title, the ratings during his reign proved that people were excited over his fresh new ''Rated R'' character, notwithstanding that Edge and Cena's characters were polar oposites. Had they built that feud and sustained it till Wrestlemania, it wouldve been the perfect time to have Cena extract revenge and solitify Edge as a legit contender in the process.


hmmm, another way to look at it is that HHH was the gate keeper and Cena needed to beat him to legitimately be the #1 guy
Like HHH did for Batista the year before.

Cena-HHH was a WM quality match because it had never happened before.

Cena-Edge at the time wasn't because Edge or Cena didn't have enough credibility.

Edge needed more time to be built up


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> 1989 - Hogan finally meets Savage at Wrestlemania V. Hogan beats him for the title. Rather than face Savage in the anticipated rematch at Summerslam, or a program with Rick Rude as creative suggests - Hogan deccides to go a different route.
> 
> Hogan suggests a tag team match, pitting himself and his close friend Brutus Beefcake, against Savage and an ACTOR, Tiny Lister who played Zeus in the Hogan film "No Holds Barred". The film opened that summer to decent business, so Hogan uses a WWE PPV to promote the film, while "giving the rub" to his friend Beefcake.
> 
> ...


God, its hard to read this without getting the urge to punch Hogan in the face, even though I'm already aware of it all. The man is like a poison to wrestling so much of the time.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> every title drop by shawn michaels in the 90's


This. The way he lost all his titles wreaked of backstage politics.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Kevin Nash claims he wasn't even booking when he ended Goldberg's streak. I believe him considering he has no reason to lie at this point.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

dave 1981 said:


> Hulk Hogan refusing to drop the WWE title to Bret Hart in 1993 because Bret Hart was too small and it would hurt his character in a face vs face feud to a much smaller name despite what it would have done for that whole era.
> 
> Hulk Hogan messing up the finish to the biggest match in WCW history against Sting at Starrcade in 1997 because he didn't want to lose clean despite what it would have meant for WCW short term and long term after a 18 month build up.
> 
> ...


Just wanna point out that Kennedy was reportedly dangerous to work with despite having lots of potential. He was the one who injured Undertaker and put him out for about 7 months in 2007. But yeah Hulk Hogan is a total dick.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

1. Shawn Michaels backstage was a dick

2. Any HHH win from 2005 onwards

3. Kevin Nash ever being a wrestler and winning the title just because of who he was friends with

5 The Great Khali ever been in the WWE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> 1989 - Hogan finally meets Savage at Wrestlemania V. Hogan beats him for the title. Rather than face Savage in the anticipated rematch at Summerslam, or a program with Rick Rude as creative suggests - Hogan deccides to go a different route.
> 
> Hogan suggests a tag team match, pitting himself and his close friend Brutus Beefcake, against Savage and an ACTOR, Tiny Lister who played Zeus in the Hogan film "No Holds Barred". The film opened that summer to decent business, so Hogan uses a WWE PPV to promote the film, while "giving the rub" to his friend Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Wow... and people say Cena hogs the spotlight too much.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

HHH hooking up with you know who. You just knew that it was leading to nothing good. 

It seems it's leading to HHH taking over the company one day.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

-Hogan was responsible for two wrestling boom periods and synonymous with pro wrestling; I'd probably stroke my backstage influence too if I could make those claims tbh.

-From everything I've heard and read, HHH never cared for Edge as a person or performer and it only became more prevalent in '05 after the whole Edge/Lita/Hardy debacle in regards to HHH's opinion of Edge's character. I honestly think that if it was up to Triple H, Edge would've never got pushed hell if not outright released.

-People were spot on with Shawn Michaels, say what you will but that man knew how to politic better than the best of them to keep his character strong.

-Vince Russo booking himself to become WCW World Heavyweight Champion, find J.J. Dillon's shoot about it as he describes it better than I ever could.

-The biggest I would possibly say the entire Invasion angle, what was supposed to be arguably the biggest angle in modern pro wrestling turned into a farce with the WWF wanting to flex their balls and bury WCW and ECW for the sake of satisfying their own egos.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> -From everything I've heard and read, HHH never cared for Edge as a person or performer and it only became more prevalent in '05 after the whole Edge/Lita/Hardy debacle in regards to HHH's opinion of Edge's character. I honestly think that if it was up to Triple H, Edge would've never got pushed hell if not outright released.


Where exactly did you hear this? My only source of that was two guys on TVTrax yammering on about how Matt should've gotten the push in '06.

Edge seemed very happy to see Triple H at his retirement where they embraced and he encouraged him to say a longer good bye.

I just don't buy this as I've never heard it from any credible source.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

it really goes to show how much of a insecure guy hogan was. yea he was one of the biggest wrestlers ever but if he really helped the other guys get over to their full potential he could of been helping the buisiness out more. 

rock is arguably just a big a name in wrestling as hogan and hes a guy who took the confident approach instead of insecure. did it stop him from being such a big star? not at all. hoges a low human being.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> also, i never heard about the tripleh /edge bullshit but if thats true then it just lowers my respect for triple h even more (not like i really had any respect for him in the 1st place ) ...


the hypocrisy here astounds me. Everyday theres a thread with people saying how they hate Cena but have respect for him cos of his work ethic etc etc. But then they just full out hate and don't respect Triple H despite the fact the guy has an amazing work ethic, dedicated his entire life to the company. Really? Sure don't like him but I don't see why people don't respect him.... unless they're the simpletons who only believe he is where he is cos he married the right person.

I'd like to add Austin - for both their first title reigns he didn't drop the belt to Rock or Triple H. Foley was the middleman via tournament or triple threat. I remember reading in regards to Triple H he didn't think the guy was ready so refused to drop to him... but then would drop to Mick (doesn't really make sense to me but hey you read what you read)


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

jj87uk said:


> the hypocrisy here astounds me. Everyday theres a thread with people saying how they hate Cena but have respect for him cos of his work ethic etc etc. But then they just full out hate and don't respect Triple H despite the fact the guy has an amazing work ethic, dedicated his entire life to the company. Really? Sure don't like him but I don't see why people don't respect him.... unless they're the simpletons who only believe he is where he is cos he married the right person.
> 
> I'd like to add Austin - for both their first title reigns he didn't drop the belt to Rock or Triple H. Foley was the middleman via tournament or triple threat. I remember reading in regards to Triple H he didn't think the guy was ready so refused to drop to him... but then would drop to Mick (doesn't really make sense to me but hey you read what you read)


Austin never refused to drop it to The Rock....He never had it for a start to drop it to The Rock when he was ready....As for the SS thing with HHH, I've read that and various other tales about it but I'd believe the not dropping it to him because he wasnt ready....And he was right, it wasnt until after Unforgiven that HHH really started to shine through as the heel champion...From then on out, he was brilliant at it....And anyways, it worked out brilliantly in the end


----------



## englishtaker27 (May 5, 2008)

Nightmare_SE said:


> How about Hogan burying Undertaker when Taker was still a rising star?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this is true, Hogan ruined Taker's first WWE title reign, it didn't even last a week, Taker was also one of the youngest WWE champions in history when he won the title, not to mention he didn't win the title again until WrestleMania 13, about 5-6 years later.


i think hogan managed to shit on the entire of the roster that day. after taker dominating everyone up to that point, hogan managed to do the worst no sell of a finisher in a title match ever, (and what had been up to that point, and after that point been sold as an absolutely devastating finsher). i mean he could have kicked out at 2 and done his hulking up, buuuuut, he had to stand up after a brief moment like nothing had happened.

i understand that hogan was the biggest thing going, but undertaker's build up, and the build up to the match just made that point ridiculous, and in my opinion, everyone else 1000x worse by comparison


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

HHH nearly destorying Randy Ortons carrear, It took the guy nearly 2 years to get back on track.
HHH beating Booker T at Mania, Insane booking.
HHH main eventing Mania for like 7 years straight.
HHH beating CM Punk last year who ever made that decision needs mental help.
I could go on with the guy but i have work tomorrow.

I've read all the posts on here one thing springs to mind, Was Vince McMahon that much of a push over? He always has the final say on things is he really that dumb not to see when he's being played!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't know about the worst but the one I hated most recently was the decision to give Christian his two day title run. That was piss poor by creative, vince, orton, whoever's decision that was.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

radiatedrich said:


> Triple H going over Booker T at WrestleMania XIX was also pretty shitty, as was the main event of WrestleMania IX.


The really bad part about this match was the ending. Triple H hits the Pedigree and then TWENTY THREE seconds pass before Trips crawls over slow as hell and simply puts his hand over Booker for the 1-2-3. That whole thing had shady written all over it, as if not beating Booker T was enough for him, he has to be an asshole about it. 

I don't know if I have ever seen an ending like that -- let alone a Main Event at WM.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Crowking said:


> I'm not sure if that's the case, though I am inclined to believe that HHH pulled the rug out from under him. Edge was vocal about feeling he should have been in the main event at WM against Cena and that he did think that he'd been shafted when they took the title away early. Apparently their plans were not set in stone until very close to the Royal Rumble, so there very well might have been some backstage politicking that got the title off of him.
> 
> On the other hand it could have been a business decision with the higher ups not believing people would buy the PPV with Edge in the main event on the card--but at the time that would have been ludicrous to assume considering Edge's first title reign saw ratings increase with packed house shows finally cheering John Cena and cursing Edge to hell. He was really hated then.
> 
> ...



Wm 22 HHH/cena was the original plan since after WM 21. Its simply because Cena vs HHH is a much much bigger draw than edge/cena. Your post simply because edge was no where near the draw HHH was.

So dont make ridiculous claims like this. Thank you.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> Wm 22 HHH/cena was the original plan since after WM 21. Its simply because Cena vs HHH is a much much bigger draw than edge/cena. Your post simply because edge was no where near the draw HHH was.
> 
> So dont make ridiculous claims like this. Thank you.


Don't be sensitive.

Maybe you should read posts more closely...where I started out with "I'm not sure if that's the case..." that means the rest of the post is speculation.

Reading is fundamental!


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Austin never refused to drop it to The Rock....He never had it for a start to drop it to The Rock when he was ready....As for the SS thing with HHH, I've read that and various other tales about it but I'd believe the not dropping it to him because he wasnt ready....And he was right, it wasnt until after Unforgiven that HHH really started to shine through as the heel champion...From then on out, he was brilliant at it....And anyways, it worked out brilliantly in the end


I realise Stone Cold wasn't the champion at the time but the whole Taker/Kane/Austin angle beforehand seemed a bit pointless. I wasn't watching at the time, started just before Rockbottom so can't say from first hand experience although I did see the PPVs from Breakdown onwards on VHS. Don't really know much about that angle but looking back at it, it doesn't make sense to me why Austin dropped the title the way he did and then why it was put into a tournament. To me it seems like they wanted a new champion to freshen it up but no one particularly wanted to put a new guy over.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

jj87uk said:


> I realise Stone Cold wasn't the champion at the time but the whole Taker/Kane/Austin angle beforehand seemed a bit pointless. I wasn't watching at the time, started just before Rockbottom so can't say from first hand experience although I did see the PPVs from Breakdown onwards on VHS. Don't really know much about that angle but looking back at it, it doesn't make sense to me why Austin dropped the title the way he did and then why it was put into a tournament. To me it seems like they wanted a new champion to freshen it up but no one particularly wanted to put a new guy over.


There was no one at the time except for Austin....Maybe Taker but he's never been one to be the face of the company due to his character...Kane was never gonna be the face of the company and Mankind wasnt over really at the time and these were the 4 main event guys at the time...The Rock wasnt near ready...He needed to be brought up with a storyline and the storyline with him leading into Survivor series was great and then the heel turn which no one saw coming.

Austin had no big heel to face at the time aswell and they needed a top heel...That been The Rock....And out of Judgement day/survivor series, we got the corporation, the ministry, Heel Rock and his star been raised, Mankind getting over with the fans, Taker refreshing his character, Dx and the corporation going at it every night on raw...It was great


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

:lmao This is one of the funniest threads ever. People really do still believe that everything they read on the internet is true


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> :lmao This is one of the funniest threads ever. People really do still believe that everything they read on the internet is true


No, that was an isolated incident in which I made sure to mention that it was a report that wasn't 100% confirmed, much like most reports on the Wrestling Observer and such..

I added it under the speculation that it was true, with the possibility of being wrong.

Please, there's no need to get your panties up in a bunch


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

HBK and HHH are/were the most disgusting scumbags in WWE


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> There was no one at the time except for Austin....Maybe Taker but he's never been one to be the face of the company due to his character...Kane was never gonna be the face of the company and Mankind wasnt over really at the time and these were the 4 main event guys at the time...The Rock wasnt near ready...He needed to be brought up with a storyline and the storyline with him leading into Survivor series was great and then the heel turn which no one saw coming.
> 
> Austin had no big heel to face at the time aswell and they needed a top heel...That been The Rock....And out of Judgement day/survivor series, we got the corporation, the ministry, Heel Rock and his star been raised, Mankind getting over with the fans, Taker refreshing his character, Dx and the corporation going at it every night on raw...It was great


Thanks for that. Makes more sense with a fuller-background to it.

I find it funny that wrestlers always complain about being held back cos the top stars at the time said they weren't ready. Then when they've made it they do the same. A circle of insecurity.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

blarg_ said:


> No, that was an isolated incident in which I made sure to mention that it was a report that wasn't 100% confirmed, much like most reports on the Wrestling Observer and such..
> 
> I added it under the speculation that it was true, with the possibility of being wrong.
> 
> Please, there's no need to get your panties up in a bunch


My pantie's are perfectly unbunched, it wasn't really directed at you or anybody in particular, it's just generally funny how some people hear stories that are most likely assumptions and respond as if it's actually proven to be true. Just as an example, where did people actually find out that exact conversation between Hulk & Vince regarding him taking the belt off Yoko? I'm no Hogan fan and i'm sure he's done his share of politicking, but most of the stuff i hear about him seems like BS. Same with HHH as well really. Not so much the stuff about HBK because most of the stuff he did has been confirmed by everybody including himself.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

tizzle said:


> HBK and HHH are/were the most disgusting scumbags in WWE


HBK was, HHH is.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> My pantie's are perfectly unbunched, it wasn't really directed at you or anybody in particular, it's just generally funny how some people hear stories that are most likely assumptions and respond as if it's actually proven to be true. Just as an example, where did people actually find out that exact conversation between Hulk & Vince regarding him taking the belt off Yoko? I'm no Hogan fan and i'm sure he's done his share of politicking, but most of the stuff i hear about him seems like BS. Same with HHH as well really. Not so much the stuff about HBK because most of the stuff he did has been confirmed by everybody including himself.


There's situations that likely took place around few to no eye witnesses, so sometimes these rumored events are hard to prove. Sometimes the actions speak for themselves as with the Hogan thing. Hogan admitted countless times that he was a smart business man that protected his spot, this isn't speculation it's fact. At Wrestlemania 9, Hogan was in a prime spot with the company to ether accept or decline the outcome regardless of who pitch it. Had Hogan not been selfish that night, he would've let Yoko and Bret shine in the spotlight instead of making them look like afterthoughts.

If you look back at the Ultimate Warrior DVD, Hogan himself said on camera that a) He didn't think Warrior should win b) He purposely came back into the ring during Warrior's celebration to put the focus back on himself and c) He knew that he'd be getting the title back soon. So even his good deeds are somewhat tainted. People take these reports with a minimum of skepticism because they're highly plausible given the facts and people involved.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL at HHH being a bigger draw than Edge in 2006.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Where exactly did you hear this? My only source of that was two guys on TVTrax yammering on about how Matt should've gotten the push in '06.
> 
> *Edge seemed very happy to see Triple H at his retirement where they embraced and he encouraged him to say a longer good bye.*
> 
> I just don't buy this as I've never heard it from any credible source.


Yeah, it was a "pleasantly surprised" reaction, at least that's what it looked like to me. I liked that a lot because around that time I had just been learning about Edge and Triple H's history, and then them hugging was like it's all done, it's all buried. Aww


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

damn a lot of speculation in this thread, he said she said.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> The really bad part about this match was the ending. Triple H hits the Pedigree and then TWENTY THREE seconds pass before Trips crawls over slow as hell and simply puts his hand over Booker for the 1-2-3. That whole thing had shady written all over it, as if not beating Booker T was enough for him, he has to be an asshole about it.
> 
> I don't know if I have ever seen an ending like that -- let alone a Main Event at WM.


I guess you didnt see the match. Booker went for the somersault leg drop and landed on Haitch's head!

And people need to remember that all the decisions that HHH makes is what he believes is good for the business. Its not his fault that they usually coincide with him winning.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Put all of Hogan's antics together, and you get your answer. At some point, most die-hard wrestling fans were getting this idea that Hogan simply did not want to put anyone over who had the potential to become as big as he was, even if that were to happen well AFTER Hogan was exiting his prime.

Of course, you did have the few exceptions (with Warrior, for instance), but Hogan always found a way to screw it all up in the end.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know if this classifies as backstage politics or not, but i noticed that WWE treats Second & Third Generation stars better as far as pushes goes, and the sad thing is most of them suck compared to who they take after, and everyone else that's in the company.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Montreal, and its not even close. If a guy who is loyal to his company for 14 years can't be safe, then nobody is. I think that was a wakeup call that anyone can be crushed by Vince no matter what.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

There's a reason why hearsay isn't admissible in court people, just saying. Uber fpalm at everybody just taking most of what they read at face value. It's actually rather disheartening. I thought most folks had more sense than that tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Politics doesn't bother me at all. It's part of the game and everyone knows that going in. The people that are best at it get rewarded for being the best at it. It's the way the world goes 'round.*


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Politics doesn't bother me at all. It's part of the game and everyone knows that going in. The people that are best at it get rewarded for being the best at it. It's the way the world goes 'round.*


What is it that Paul London said? "The jizz always rises to the top?"

lol

Seriously though I just wanted to say that because that shoot interview was hilarious.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Politics doesn't bother me at all. It's part of the game and everyone knows that going in. The people that are best at it get rewarded for being the best at it. It's the way the world goes 'round.*


All in the game, yo. That's actually true. Sad but true.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Triple H beating Booker T at WrestleMania 19 still annoys me.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

Vince just listens too much to other people about what is good for the WWE.. Hogan, HHH, HBK, Orton etc. etc.. they all convince(d) Vince to do whatever they want.. All the backstage stuff I read, I think "my god Vince, you're the boss! Grow a set of balls and realize your visions instead of listening to what those egomaniacs tell you" .. All that bullshit was/is possible because Vince is too easy to manipulate.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

tizzle said:


> Vince just listens too much to other people about what is good for the WWE.. Hogan, HHH, HBK, Orton etc. etc.. they all convince(d) Vince to do whatever they want.. All the backstage stuff I read, I think "my god Vince, you're the boss! Grow a set of balls and realize your visions instead of listening to what those egomaniacs tell you" .. All that bullshit was/is possible because Vince is too easy to manipulate.


Naw. Vince is no Eric Bischoff.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Yeah, it was a "pleasantly surprised" reaction, at least that's what it looked like to me. I liked that a lot because around that time I had just been learning about Edge and Triple H's history, and then them hugging was like it's all done, it's all buried. Aww


Still, I've never heard of HHH saying this except by fans in heresay.

I have heard HHH trash Matt though--so I have a hard time believing he wanted to fire Edge over what happened, if his first response to Matt getting fired was "That guy never drew any money anyway."


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Just rewatched WM 9 and for me it's the worst of them all. Absolutely atrocious. Hogan ruined a one year storyline (I guess i you don't count hogan the idea was to make yokozuna the heel champ from WM9 to WM10...)

HHH/Cena was planned for wm22 i think. At the very second HHH hit the sledgehammer on Flair for his return, I saw the main event coming for mania.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

the frenchise said:


> HHH/Cena was planned for wm22 i think. At the very second HHH hit the sledgehammer on Flair for his return, I saw the main event coming for mania.


Agreed... plus the week after they had a quick stare down.

Whether they should have went with that or not is... well it's questionable. Edge/Cena's feud started off hotter and drew a lot more than I think WWE was expecting. They could very well have headlined WM had the feud stayed on fire through Mania and maybe would've led to a bigger buyrate than they got.

They ultimately went with the safe choice for the buyrate in Cena/HHH, and I don't blame them. I don't think it had anything to do with backstage politicking or anything like that, but that they just stuck with what they originally were planning. I think if anything Edge would have had to politic to get a match with Cena over HHH, but ultimately what happened for Edge was great. Had MOTN with Foley while Cena/HHH had a big-time, okay main event.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HBK was supposed to drop the title to Vader at Summer Slam 96, and decided to call an audible mid match and lose by DQ and kep the belt. What a douche. 

My personal biggest gripe was Hogan never losing cleanly to Savage, even at WCW at least. I also believe Triple H convinced Vince to not resign the Rock in 2004, thinking he'd go to Hollywood and beg to come back 6 months later at reduced pay. That move didn't work out too well.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Aside from montreal, there's another story in Bret's book about hogan politicking his way to the championship win over Yokozuna. Apparently Bret had no problem dropping the belt to yoko and putting him over but out of nowhere near wm time he found out hogan would win it immediately following the match which Bret thought would be pointless bc it had nothing to do with the storyline and it was done Ina corny way that the fans hated and it did nothing for anyone but hogan. He said hogan politicked his way to it backstage.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything Jim Cornette tells us.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Anything Jim Cornette tells us.


According to Jim Cornette, Vince Russo is the spawn of Satan, and is solely responsible for the downfall of the Wrestling business. I love Cornette, but even I have to admit that he blows things out of proportion when his bias against an individual prevents him from remaining objective. However, it's completely common for human beings to sensationalise events in order to validate their struggling claims, so i'm not singling him out.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Where exactly did you hear this? My only source of that was two guys on TVTrax yammering on about how Matt should've gotten the push in '06.
> 
> Edge seemed very happy to see Triple H at his retirement where they embraced and he encouraged him to say a longer good bye.
> 
> I just don't buy this as I've never heard it from any credible source.



I believe we're on the same train as that may have been the same vid I saw; here it is:
http://www.celebritynetworth.com/watch/BqqKHONOLYc/triple-h-wanted-fire-edge/

As for the credible source argument, I don't know what justifies as a "credible source" in pro wrestling other than shoots so you pretty much got me there. Even if this were true that was 5 years ago so I highly doubt Triple H held a grudge that long lol im pretty sure they buried that hatchet years ago, Edge would've most likely been a success regardless.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

A thread about backstage politics is like a hate thread for guys like Hogan, HBK and HHH just waiting to happen. And it should, they all 3 should burn in hell.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> I believe we're on the same train as that may have been the same vid I saw; here it is:
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/watch/BqqKHONOLYc/triple-h-wanted-fire-edge/
> 
> As for the credible source argument, I don't know what justifies as a "credible source" in pro wrestling other than shoots so you pretty much got me there. Even if this were true that was 5 years ago so I highly doubt Triple H held a grudge that long lol im pretty sure they buried that hatchet years ago, Edge would've most likely been a success regardless.


Yea, that's the same place where I originally heard it too.

The thing about this rumor is that Triple H also criticized Matt just after he got fired, and didn't go to bat for him against Ace when he was released. It's a pretty two-faced situation it seems, since Matt said Triple H told him he thought his Angelic Diablo promos were good but behind his back didn't care that he got let go and then went as far as to criticize his drawing power once he was released in support of Ace's decision.

If anything, I don't think Hunter really gave a damn about what was going on between Edge/Matt/Lita. He cared about the lockerroom and at the time while things were reported as awkward, no one made a big deal about it. I remember Chris Jericho saying it was a bum deal and probably stupid to fire Matt but why should he care because it didn't affect him? Cena said the same thing, and when asked to comment on it the Rock said when he spoke to his friends who were still there, no one cares because they're too busy.

I don't think anyone really cared that much except Matt's closest friends to be honest. Edge was Vince's favorite and Hunter had his own problems to worry about at the time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kevin Nash wanted to end the streak so he booked himself to end the streak..


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> :lmao This is one of the funniest threads ever. People really do still believe that everything they read on the internet is true


Yep I totally agree

I love all those Hogan and Triple H claims. Its like it is facts beacuse somebody dislikes Hogan or Triple H, anything that might put them in a negative light must be true. It is like they had all the power and VKM never had a word to say about it which it totally absurd.

Sure Hogan could have politicked, same with Tripper. B

For example:
For Accuse Austin to refuse to drop the title to Triple H at Summer Slam 1999 because he felt he was nto over enought is hilarious, are people like 14 or what on this board? VKM wanted people to leave SS with a good taste in their mouth, especially since Jesse Ventura was refereeing the match and was a Govenor that town at the time adn did not want to piss off the audience and thus not alienating any possible voters is the story I believe in, especially if you look at it from a makreting standpoint 

Hogan demanding to get the belt back after putting over Warrior. Where the h*ll does people get that info from? Never heard this outrageous claim before, and I've been a fan for over 22 years. People just seems to make up thing out of the blue, just because you dont like a certain someone

Hogan demanding to tget the title at WM 9. Sure I agree that he might have suggested to win the title. But then again, if Vince didn like the Idea, Hogan would not have gotten the title. And why would it be any wrong to pitch ideas to the owner. Hogan was still the most marketable name, and Wrestling was in a down period, so why not try to make wrestlign bigger again by having the biggest wrestler in the history win the title again?

Triple H burying Edge, well, it was a marketing desicion, HHH was and still is way bigger and more marketable than Edge. And WWE wanted Wrestlemania to see as much PPV's buys as possible


No wonder rumors start in wrestling LOL


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> According to Jim Cornette, Vince Russo is the spawn of Satan, and is solely responsible for the downfall of the Wrestling business. I love Cornette, but even I have to admit that he blows things out of proportion when his bias against an individual prevents him from remaining objective. However, it's completely common for human beings to sensationalise events in order to validate their struggling claims, so i'm not singling him out.


Cornette is an absolute douche who was still stuck in 1980s (yawn) while Russo helped usher a new, more entertaining era in pro-wrestling.

He couldnt believe that Vince gave a relatively inexperienced Russo such a big responsibility while he was left to continue licking the shit stains from Vince's drawers


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Yeah you're right, Hogan and Trips didn't bury all those people, it just worked out that way. Geez, and you call others gullible.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> he didn't even compete .. he forfeited 8 titles in the 90's for insecure and childish reasons


Actually, he dropped the Intercontinental title to Marty Jannetty in May 1993 and he dropped the WWF Title to Sid in November 1996. It's better than nothing I think.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> Kevin Nash wanted to end the streak so he booked himself to end the streak..


Kevin Nash wasnt even on the booking team until a month or so after ending the streak


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> Actually, he dropped the Intercontinental title to Marty Jannetty in May 1993 and he dropped the WWF Title to Sid in November 1996. It's better than nothing I think.


And won it back in short order from Janetty, and from Sid in his hometown with a shit load of hype. Not really worth mentioning.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Yeah you're right, Hogan and Trips didn't bury all those people, it just worked out that way. Geez, and you call others gullible.


So you say that Hogan basically should've jobbed to everyone, hmmm yeah that is a good business desicion, to job out the biggest star in world of wrestling to smaller guys

No wonder Booker lost to Triple H at mania, HHH was going to be built towards a feud wit Goldberg so he needed to look strong. HHH was bigger star than Booker at the time, still is. To build a product (Credible in this case a wrestler) some people need to do the job soem times, WWE started to build triple to become more marketable.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Berkajr said:


> So you say that Hogan basically should've jobbed to everyone, hmmm yeah that is a good business desicion, to job out the biggest star in world of wrestling to smaller guys
> 
> No wonder Booker lost to Triple H at mania, HHH was going to be built towards a feud wit Goldberg so he needed to look strong. HHH was bigger star than Booker at the time, still is. To build a product (Credible in this case a wrestler) some people need to do the job soem times, WWE started to build triple to become more marketable.


No one said that. Hogan buried people before they ever came close to their potential, and there is a huge difference between losing to everyone and burying everyone. You obviously dont know that difference.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> No one said that. Hogan buried people before they ever came close to their potential, and there is a huge difference between losing to everyone and burying everyone. You obviously dont know that difference.


Sure Hogan might not have liked to wrestle certain guys, all wrestlers got their favourite opponents and some they dont like or dont see any potential in, it is just natural. How did Hogan bury Warrior? Yoko? Goldberg? Triple H? and the list goes on.

IT was different back then in the 1980's which is whay Hogan, Warrior, Andre, Road Warriors among others never lost so much, because they were over, and drew and it woudl have hurt their gimmick if they started to lose

Fact is that


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Berkajr said:


> Sure Hogan might not have liked to wrestle certain guys, all wrestlers got their favourite opponents and some they dont like or dont see any potential in, it is just natural. How did Hogan bury Warrior? Yoko? Goldberg? Triple H? and the list goes on.
> 
> IT was different back then in the 1980's which is whay Hogan, Warrior, Andre, Road Warriors among others never lost so much, because they were over, and drew and it woudl have hurt their gimmick if they started to lose
> 
> Fact is that


Goldberg was the top draw in the company. Hogan gets the belt back, makes Goldberg look like a fool and then Goldberg never wins it again. Not only that, hes demoted back to winning the US title and never faces Hogan a second time, which all occured after Hogan returned. But who did win the title? Hogan and Nash, more than once, despite Goldberg being a bigger star. If thats not a burial, I dont know what is. Just one example.


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

I know someone mentioned it briefly but Michaels not wanting to put over Austin at WM 14. I know this one is absolutely true because I heard Austin talk about it on some radio show I forget which one, but the rumor was that Michaels was not going to go through with the plan and Taker had to step in and threaten Shawn and say if he didn't go through with the planned match Taker was gonna be waiting in the back to kick his ass. I don't know if anyone here heard about that or can confirm this, but this is the one I remember.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

taker328 said:


> I know someone mentioned it briefly but Michaels not wanting to put over Austin at WM 14. I know this one is absolutely true because I heard Austin talk about it on some radio show I forget which one, but the rumor was that Michaels was not going to go through with the plan and Taker had to step in and threaten Shawn and say if he didn't go through with the planned match Taker was gonna be waiting in the back to kick his ass. I don't know if anyone here heard about that or can confirm this, but this is the one I remember.


Yeah i think that one is true, Apparently Taker pretty much confirmed this in an interview.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm siding with Killswitch Stunner.

Here's another example in my bad english: Hogan gaining the belt from Yokozuna at Bret Hart expanse was a shit move. Hogan wasn't really over back then, people were tired of him.

David Québec


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

pochepiller said:


> I'm siding with Killswitch Stunner.
> 
> Here's another example in my bad english: Hogan gaining the belt from Yokozuna at Bret Hart expanse was a shit move. Hogan wasn't really over back then, people were tired of him.
> 
> David Québec


And whats worse, Hogan promised Hart a match at some point but lied. So not only did he take the belt again, he avoided Hart. Even in WCW he avoided him.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

lol at people defending Hogan's ego. He's a well known backstage piece of shit.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Berkajr said:


> Yep I totally agree
> 
> I love all those Hogan and Triple H claims. Its like it is facts beacuse somebody dislikes Hogan or Triple H, anything that might put them in a negative light must be true. It is like they had all the power and VKM never had a word to say about it which it totally absurd.
> 
> ...


I've read before that Mankind was not meant to be coming back so soon or even at all but Vince asked him to come back becasue Austin was going to be missing and he needed someone to help fill the void...Foley has even said this!....What better way to have Mankind be put over by winning the title clean of the biggest star in the company??

Maybe Austin did refuse to drop the title to HHH but Foley said he was been brought back to help fill Austin's absence...Who knows really


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Hogan and HBK are just douches. However, HHH has probably buried more then we'll ever know because he wears a suit and makes decisions.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

It's not WWE but someone told me that Hogan was the main reason that B.Roode didn't win at BFG against Angle. True?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

True.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone know more about the rumours that HBK & HHH hated The Rock when he debuted?
At some point they even suggested that Bret Hart beats Rocky for the IC title for 2 reasons.
1. to bully Rocky once again
2. to remove Bret from the main event scene because of winning the IC title but Bret nixed this idea
I heard about this bullying and that Bret helped and protected The Rock but I don`t know the details and if this is true.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Vader not getting the WWF title at SummerSlam 96 :no:


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Anyone know more about the rumours that HBK & HHH hated The Rock when he debuted?
> At some point they even suggested that Bret Hart beats Rocky for the IC title for 2 reasons.
> 1. to bully Rocky once again
> 2. to remove Bret from the main event scene because of winning the IC title but Bret nixed this idea
> I heard about this bullying and that Bret helped and protected The Rock but I don`t know the details and if this is true.


True...Its in Bret's book and I've heard it in many shoots about the bullying.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Anyone know more about the rumours that HBK & HHH hated The Rock when he debuted?
> At some point they even suggested that Bret Hart beats Rocky for the IC title for 2 reasons.
> 1. to bully Rocky once again
> 2. to remove Bret from the main event scene because of winning the IC title but Bret nixed this idea
> I heard about this bullying and that Bret helped and protected The Rock but I don`t know the details and if this is true.


Always good to see a jock getting bullied. I bet Harris was a fan of Michaels, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Slbrey (Nov 22, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> This might not be the most notorious, but it's the one the pissed me off the most..
> 
> There were reports that circulated circa 2006 that HHH lobbied to have Edge stripped of the WWE title before Wrestlemania 22 so that he could have a main event spot against John Cena. While this rumor isn't 100% confirmable, I thought that it did alot to damage Edge's credibility as a main eventer, and he really should've main evented against John Cena that year. Thankfully, Edge found a way to climb back to that spot later on.
> 
> What are your picks?


This story is 100% bullshit and I know for a fact that edge already had plans on facing foley before he ven won the title that year...stop posting bullshit.


----------



## Lexa90 (Sep 20, 2011)

I laugh at the people who defend Steve Austin. The same Austin who blatantly refused to job to Brock Lesnar. The same Brock Lesnar that first Hulk Hogan (yes you read it right) put over and right after that Lesnar went over The Rock.

So people Austin is no saint. And to Hogan's credit. He put over Lesnar huge in 2002.


----------



## karanbest3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lexa90 said:


> I laugh at the people who defend Steve Austin. The same Austin who blatantly refused to job to Brock Lesnar. The same Brock Lesnar that first Hulk Hogan (yes you read it right) put over and right after that Lesnar went over The Rock.
> 
> So people Austin is no saint. And to Hogan's credit. He put over Lesnar huge in 2002.


100% agreed


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Lexa90 said:


> I laugh at the people who defend Steve Austin. The same Austin who blatantly refused to job to Brock Lesnar. The same Brock Lesnar that first Hulk Hogan (yes you read it right) put over and right after that Lesnar went over The Rock.
> 
> So people Austin is no saint. And to Hogan's credit. He put over Lesnar huge in 2002.


shshshshsh this is the internet .. Austin never walked out .. and he isn't an ego maniac .. and he didn't pop his wife .. all that never happened


----------



## Lexa90 (Sep 20, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> shshshshsh this is the internet .. Austin never walked out .. and he isn't an ego maniac .. and he didn't pop his wife .. all that never happened


repped.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Goldberg was the top draw in the company. Hogan gets the belt back, makes Goldberg look like a fool and then Goldberg never wins it again. Not only that, hes demoted back to winning the US title and never faces Hogan a second time, which all occured after Hogan returned. But who did win the title? Hogan and Nash, more than once, despite Goldberg being a bigger star. If thats not a burial, I dont know what is. Just one example.


actually , the angle was booked for Goldberg to go through all Wolfpac elite members , then finally gets his rematch bout with hogan 

but goldberg , the putz that he is , injured his arms and had to be sidelined for months thus botching the entire angle and ending it


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Anyone know more about the rumours that HBK & HHH hated The Rock when he debuted?
> At some point they even suggested that Bret Hart beats Rocky for the IC title for 2 reasons.
> 1. to bully Rocky once again
> 2. to remove Bret from the main event scene because of winning the IC title but Bret nixed this idea
> I heard about this bullying and that Bret helped and protected The Rock but I don`t know the details and if this is true.


I've heard of Triple H's inexplicable hatred of the Rock many times, but I'd always heard that HBK didn't have any problems with him. I actually heard that Triple H tried telling Shawn that the Rock was no good, and HBK just said some shit along the lines of "What the fuck are you talking about?"

Also, I'd like to add in Triple H's burial of Booker T at Wrestlemania 19. Booker had no business walking out of that Wrestlemania without the title. That whole feud was so one-sided that it was ridiculous. It took Booker YEARS to get out of mid-card hell after that.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> shshshshsh this is the internet .. Austin never walked out .. and he isn't an ego maniac .. and he didn't pop his wife .. all that never happened


I agree with this 

In terms of ego, he's miles behind Hogan, HHH and what not...Then again, Austin has a right to be

And can we say hit his wife....When you say pop, I think of him cheering when Debra walks into the room


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

The_Chief said:


> True...Its in Bret's book and I've heard it in many shoots about the bullying.


Just because it is in Bret's book does not mean it is true. Because I've read countless of books, and as soon as I mention Hogan, the IWC claims all to lies in his book. so if Hogan exxaggerate a bit or quite much at times, why doesnt it mean that Bret might be wrong in his spculation, Bret hard had quite a big opinion of himself. as many wrestlers have claimed. he was the leader of his own fan club.


Bret is one who politicked a lot too. Remember Montreal? He tried to refuse to lose a fake match and fake title to a guy he did not care for. He refused to give MCMahon who owns the company respect and do his job, McMahon gave Bret the platform to earn million of dollars and be able to get even more in WCW, all thanks to McMahon. But stil Big head Bret refuses to lose a fake title in a fake match even though he just signed a 6 million dolar contract with WCW... That is selfish and politicking if anything


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I heard that it was because he didn't trust him after what had happened with Lita. I also heard that if it were not for Undertaker getting injured, Edge would have stayed on RAW "to put HHH decisively over".
> 
> z0mg stewpid triple h iz mean y he no put shovel away
> 
> ...


Let's just blame Orton for all life's problems fpalm. Um you know vince don't like Christian and feels he isn't really a star. Vince wanted Orton to beat christian and that's what happened. How do you know Orton was the one playing politics? Ha ya don't. Vince made the right call. Christian later got his one month reign so stop cying.



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> I've heard of Triple H's inexplicable hatred of the Rock many times, but I'd always heard that HBK didn't have any problems with him. I actually heard that Triple H tried telling Shawn that the Rock was no good, and HBK just said some shit along the lines of "What the fuck are you talking about?"
> 
> *Also, I'd like to add in Triple H's burial of Booker T at Wrestlemania 19. Booker had no business walking out of that Wrestlemania without the title. That whole feud was so one-sided that it was ridiculous. It took Booker YEARS to get out of mid-card hell after that.*


I am a Triple H fan but I 100% agree.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> I agree with this
> 
> In terms of ego, he's miles behind Hogan, HHH and what not...Then again, Austin has a right to be
> 
> And can we say hit his wife....When you say pop, I think of him cheering when Debra walks into the room


hey , to tell the truth i liked austin , he entertained me like no other (aside from Rock) and provided me with great markish memories

but when it's all set and done , there are some thing when you look at it and has no other explanation ,he was wrong ..

no one has the right to have an ego in a scripted sport , not Hogan or Austin 


but when it's all set and done , Hogan helped establish more stars than Austin 


and it's not reasonable to say that Austin has the right to be an ego maniac while Hogan doesn't , after all Hogan sparked two wrestling booms and he's the reason why wrestling is on the map 


and again , this is coming from a huge Austin fan


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> hey , to tell the truth i liked austin , he entertained me like no other (aside from Rock) and provided me with great markish memories
> 
> but when it's all set and done , there are some thing when you look at it and has no other explanation ,he was wrong ..
> 
> ...


Well I do agree and disagree with you here 

I liked Austin too, even more than the Rock

But of course a superstar has the right to have a big ego. Especially Hogan and Austin even though it is scripted. Hogan and Austin know their own market value and dont want to do jsut anyuthing that might hurt their own value. Especially since Vince sometimes buries his own talent, which is a known fact. So I think a wrestler at a certain level have the right to say no. Same goes in the movie world. If a movie star like Brad Pitt don't like a certain thing in the way the directer he may object which is perfecly noirmal in Hollywood, and also it is common that moviestars lobby for friends to get certain roles. Same with wrestlers. Like Hogan did with Beefcake, Flair did with Arn, Sting did with Luger ect. Bottom line is, a big star has the right to demand certain stuff, because he brings money to the promotor.



And I agree that Hogan helped helped establish more stars than Austin, but then again, Hogan had a logner career on top than Austin


I totally agree that it's not reasonable to say that Austin has the right to be an ego maniac while Hogan doesn't , after all Hogan sparked two wrestling booms and he's the reason why wrestling is on the map. Hogan was a very marketable guy who knew his own makret value, same with Austin, Warrior, Sammartino, Rock. They have the right to demand certain stuff. Then if for example Austin or Hogan does not want to wrestle a certain wrestler in fear of injury and does not trust him (Austin-Owen or Hogan-Vader) he has the right to, because he is a big name and why should he sacrifice himself on the expense of others in risking injury etc. But that brings jealosuy to some guys, like Rude-Hogan.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

When Wade Barrett lost the Royal Rumble this year. Fuck Randy Orton, that scheming bastard.

#SaveWade


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> *I've heard of Triple H's inexplicable hatred of the Rock many times, but I'd always heard that HBK didn't have any problems with him. I actually heard that Triple H tried telling Shawn that the Rock was no good, and HBK just said some shit along the lines of "What the fuck are you talking about?"*
> 
> Also, I'd like to add in Triple H's burial of Booker T at Wrestlemania 19. Booker had no business walking out of that Wrestlemania without the title. That whole feud was so one-sided that it was ridiculous. It took Booker YEARS to get out of mid-card hell after that.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

You must have also heard Triple h tried to assassinate The Rock one night but shawn micheals stopped him. 

But i am sure you never heard of shawn micheals insulting the rock's grandmother straight to her face backstage in 1997. I am sure you never heard that HHH and the rock were close friends by late 1999 working their off ass to get to the top. 

Why am i not surprised your all time favorite's list has shawn & the rock in it!


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Austin refused to drop the IC title to the ROCK in 1997 btw. Thats for people defending the ego-maniac Austin.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> When Wade Barrett lost the Royal Rumble this year. Fuck Randy Orton, that scheming bastard.
> 
> #SaveWade


Lol. If Wade Barrett won the RR then SD! would be hell.


----------



## fergieska (Apr 22, 2011)

the frenchise said:


> It's not WWE but someone told me that Hogan was the main reason that B.Roode didn't win at BFG against Angle. True?


To be fair, that worked out for the better.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> I've heard of Triple H's inexplicable hatred of the Rock many times, but I'd always heard that HBK didn't have any problems with him. I actually heard that Triple H tried telling Shawn that the Rock was no good, and HBK just said some shit along the lines of "What the fuck are you talking about?"


I know you like Rock and Shawn Michaels so you'd like it if they were friends, but don't blatantly make things up. :lmao

Apparently Shawn Michaels actually tried to have Rock kicked out of the main event at WM15 in favour of his buddy Triple H.

Fortunately Rock and Shawn have patched things up now though...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Slbrey said:


> This story is 100% bullshit and I know for a fact that edge already had plans on facing foley before he ven won the title that year...stop posting bullshit.


That's not true.

Edge gave an interview before WM 22 saying he expected to go to WM as champ and was disappointed with what happened and felt the rug had been pulled out from under him.

Maybe you should actually do some more research before calling facts bullshit.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Crowking said:


> That's not true.
> 
> Edge gave an interview before WM 22 saying he expected to go to WM as champ and was disappointed with what happened and felt the rug had been pulled out from under him.
> 
> Maybe you should actually do some more research before calling facts bullshit.


When was this? Source? 

Anyways, the original plan for WM 22 was always HHH/Cena followed by HHH's face turn.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Gerdon said:


> When was this? Source?
> 
> Anyways, the original plan for WM 22 was always HHH/Cena followed by HHH's face turn.


PROOF:



> Edge: Mick and I go back a long way, and we've always had really good chemistry. Back when it was Edge and Christian with Foley as commissioner, we always had great chemistry when it came to cutting promos, but we never had that chance to get in the ring together even though I always wanted to. Mick, along with Undertaker, those are the last two guys I really want to do an angle with in wrestling, so I'm finally getting to do that with Mick. Mick has that reputation for being the hardcore guy, but I've also built my own reputation now. So if you see Edge, whether it's a Street Fight, a Stretcher match, a TLC match, a No DQ match, I've had some pretty crazy matches in all of those formats. So when you hear that Edge is in one of these matches, you know you're going to get something special, and by putting me in there with Mick, who is also known for these crazy matches, all I can tell you is this: We're going to steal the show. I am going to make sure that no other match at Wrestlemania can touch it. That's my mentality. The way to do that is with a whole lot of brutality and to do some things that you've never seen before in WWE. It's going to be violent, and it's going to be one of those matches that you don't want the kids to watch. It might feel like a horror show at times. It might feel like a car wreck at times. But I'm going to make sure that when people are leaving that building, they are saying: 'Damn, Edge and Foley tore the house down.'* My feeling is that I should be in the main event this year. You don't want to put me in it, so I'm just going to go ahead and steal the show. *
> 
> IGN Sports:* They did such a great job of building the feud between you and Cena that I just assumed you guys were going to be in the main event at Mania.*
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.adam-on-the-edge.net/newsboard/index.php?news=93 March 3, 2006 Interview

So yea...people should do research before calling facts bullshit.

There's another interview with Mick Foley that I can't find from before their feud even started, just after Royal Rumble--where he says the WWE "pushed Edge off the top of the mountain".

He agreed to come back just to help put Edge over because he felt WWE had screwed him. Edge and Foley were BOTH very open about this. They were not the only WWE guys who felt this way at the time either.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Crowking said:


> PROOF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he did say he *felt* that way. HHH/Cena main event and HHH's face turn were planned well ahead a year before. Observer newsletter even had reports on that before edge's push happened. HHH/Cena was meant to be torch passing moment, kinda establishing cena as THE MAN of the A-show. Besides HHH was a bigger draw anyway. 


It doesnt matter now and i like edge so yeah whatever...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Its funny how people always defend Austin and make Goldberg look like the victim. Both were pieces of shit from what Ive heard


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Punishing HHH for Hall & Nash the whole "thank you" thing at the end of the show I think was pretty foul..Not to mention HBK didn't get punished made it even more foul imo


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

From all this, I can gather that Wrestling is a very dirty, seedy business and that you have to politic your way to the top it seems....

Oh well, still real to me dammit etc etc


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Gerdon said:


> Well he did say he *felt* that way. HHH/Cena main event and HHH's face turn were planned well ahead a year before. Observer newsletter even had reports on that before edge's push happened. HHH/Cena was meant to be torch passing moment, kinda establishing cena as THE MAN of the A-show. Besides HHH was a bigger draw anyway.
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter now and i like edge so yeah whatever...


So basically HHH vs Cena was planned but Edge and some of the other guys backstage didn't think they should have done it as the main event but thought he should've been in the main event instead vs Cena.

Well, I apologize then.

It turns out I'm not always right on the Internet!

It is interesting that this caused some backstage friction though. Other reports at the time made it seem like other wrestlers felt like Edge losing a chance to go against Cena at Mania could be writing on the wall for them as well.

I will note that it is true that Foley vs Edge was not always planned. Foley said that he suggested it after he found out Edge was losing the title at Rumble. I thought Edge would know about long term plans for Cena vs HHH at Mania but aside from this there are other interviews where he gives the impression that he honestly had no idea and was upset at losing the title in just four weeks.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Lexa90 said:


> I laugh at the people who defend Steve Austin. The same Austin who blatantly refused to job to Brock Lesnar. The same Brock Lesnar that first Hulk Hogan (yes you read it right) put over and right after that Lesnar went over The Rock.
> 
> So people Austin is no saint. And to Hogan's credit. He put over Lesnar huge in 2002.


First of all, putting someone over on free tv in their rookie year is bullshit. Second of all, Hogan was Vinces bitch in 2002. He didnt have a choice. Do you honestly think Hogan would put over Rock, Angle AND Brock, not to mention that gay ass Mr. America crap the next year if he had a choice? Austin had a choice and he made the right one, and just before anyone throws Rocks name out there, Rock put over Brock on a ppv main event, not free tv either.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Let's just blame Orton for all life's problems fpalm. Um you know vince don't like Christian and feels he isn't really a star. Vince wanted Orton to beat christian and that's what happened. How do you know Orton was the one playing politics? Ha ya don't. Vince made the right call. Christian later got his one month reign so stop cying.


Try reading what I said. I didn't say Randy politicked for it, I know it was probably the plan from the moment it happened but my gripe is that Christian didn't politick. At all. He was perfectly happy to lose the belt two days later.

I don't think driving a red hot, potentially money making wave of momentum straight into the ground to favour one of your butt buddies is ever the right call to be honest.


Rocky Mark said:


> no one has the right to have an ego in a scripted sport , not Hogan or Austin


Huh? This business runs on ego.



The_Chief said:


> From all this, I can gather that Wrestling is a very dirty, seedy business and that you have to politic your way to the top it seems....
> 
> Oh well, still real to me dammit etc etc


Huh, most definitely. It's a shame that such a wonderful thing is actually rooted in something so terrible.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Try reading what I said. I didn't say Randy politicked for it, I know it was probably the plan from the moment it happened but my gripe is that Christian didn't politick. At all. He was perfectly happy to lose the belt two days later.
> 
> I don't think driving a red hot, potentially money making wave of momentum straight into the ground to favour one of your butt buddies is ever the right call to be honest.
> 
> ...


Ha I was been sarcastic mate 

The only reason I have time for the likes of Austin is because he will tell the truth and will come out and say "Yeah Im SCSA and I didnt do that because I was a big star and didnt make any sesne for me to do it!"......Where as the likes of Hogan will never admit to anything of the kind 

And to the fella who said Austin refused to drop the IC title to Rocky in 1997...Well, imagine the next WWF champion, headliner of Wrestlemania, All over the media with the Tyson angle, lost the IC title to some unknown guy at the time...."Oh I know, lets have Steve pinned by Dwayne, have him lose the IC title and then make Steve No.1 contender for the title and headliner of Mania" ...:no:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Ha I was been sarcastic mate
> 
> The only reason I have time for the likes of Austin is because he will tell the truth and will come out and say "Yeah Im SCSA and I didnt do that because I was a big star and didnt make any sesne for me to do it!"......Where as the likes of Hogan will never admit to anything of the kind
> *
> And to the fella who said Austin refused to drop the IC title to Rocky in 1997...Well, imagine the next WWF champion, headliner of Wrestlemania, All over the media with the Tyson angle, lost the IC title to some unknown guy at the time...."Oh I know, lets have Steve pinned by Dwayne, have him lose the IC title and then make Steve No.1 contender for the title and headliner of Mania"* ...:no:


It was a different situation, Austin refused to drop the IC belt to The Rock way before the Tyson angle, That's why they did the stupid segment where Vince strips Austin of the title. And if they had the match, No chance that The Rock would have won clean.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> It was a different situation, Austin refused to drop the IC belt to The Rock way before the Tyson angle, That's why they did the stupid segment where Vince strips Austin of the title. And if they had the match, No chance that The Rock would have won clean.


Course not!!...It would have been so dumb if he had won it clean!...Im sorry but Austin was going on to Mania to win the title and win the rumble....And you expect Vince or Austin allow The Rock to go over the face of the company??...Im sorry but thats just stupid...As much as I hate Hogan, if he was in that position I would back him up to


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Course not!!...It would have been so dumb if he had won it clean!...Im sorry but Austin was going on to Mania to win the title and win the rumble....And you expect Vince or Austin allow The Rock to go over the face of the company??...Im sorry but thats just stupid...As much as I hate Hogan, if he was in that position I would back him up to


um .. they had Orlando Jordan pin Cena for the US title before mania 21


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Course not!!...It would have been so dumb if he had won it clean!...Im sorry but Austin was going on to Mania to win the title and win the rumble....And you expect Vince or Austin allow The Rock to go over the face of the company??...Im sorry but thats just stupid...As much as I hate Hogan, if he was in that position I would back him up to


What are you talking? Austin was the IC champion, If you're the champ you need to lose the belt and then go on to bigger things, you can't just drop the title like a meaningless strap, Vince wanted Austin to lose the belt to The Rock, I'm sure in a fluke match with interference of the Nation and things like that but Austin refused to do it for no reason.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> um .. they had Orlando Jordan pin Cena for the US title before mania 21


Um...I dont care


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> What are you talking? Austin was the IC champion, If you're the champ you need to lose the belt and then go on to bigger things, you can't just drop the title like a meaningless strap, Vince wanted Austin to lose the belt to The Rock, I'm sure in a fluke match with interference of the Nation and things like that but Austin refused to do it for no reason.


Who knows...All I Know is that imo, it would have been a stupid idea....Anyways, didnt exactly work out badly or bury the rock now did it?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock was a heel, winning the IC title by forfeit played perfect for him. Plus they didnt have time to feud, Austin was moving up and Rock was still just a midcarder.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Gerdon said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> You must have also heard Triple h tried to assassinate The Rock one night but shawn micheals stopped him.
> 
> ...


I never heard of this story, can someone elaborate it for me?? It's always fun to read the shit that Michaels did in the 90's.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Slbrey said:


> This story is 100% bullshit and *I know for a fact* that edge already had plans on facing foley before he ven won the title that year...stop posting bullshit.


Are you Edge? no, are you Triple H? no, are you John Cena? nope, last chance, are you Vince McMahon? hmmmm-no

Well then that "fact" of yours doesn't mean shit, you don't know more than the rest of the people in this thread.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> um .. they had Orlando Jordan pin Cena for the US title before mania 21


:lmao, People forget things like this easily don't they


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> um .. they had Orlando Jordan pin Cena for the US title before mania 21


Can't remember where, but years back I read they were gonna let Cena carry the US title into Mania and just wear both for awhile. Not a doubleheader match though, just for the WWE title. Dont know if its true or not, but it sounds reasonable. I think Jordan was just an afterthought and they did just to get rid of the title off of Cena.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

It's worth noting that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Shawn Michaels, who long harbored animosity towards each other, crossed paths during WrestleMania weekend. WWE.com published a photo (link) of Johnson and Michaels sharing a laugh shortly after HBK had appeared on stage at WrestleMania XXVII to commemorate his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame. According to a source, their past animosity was actually settled in 2008 when Johnson inducted his father, Rocky Johnson, and grandfather, High Chief Peter Maivia, into the WWE Hall of Fame.
Johnson's issues with Michaels dated back to when he was a teenager. He long harbored animosity towards Michaels because he felt he was disrespectful to his maternal grandmother (Lia Maivia) at a wrestling show she was coordinating for Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling. His disrespect towards her incensed Johnson, and nearly led to an altercation.

Their issues persisted several years later when Johnson was a rookie starting out in WWE. Bret Hart wrote in his 2007 autobiography, Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling, that Michaels and Triple H disliked Johnson "intensely." Both resented him because he was talented and Hart, a political foe, had taken a shine to him. Many believe they were out to sabotage Johnson so that Hunter would ascend to the top before him, since they were both viewed as the future of the company at the time.

Michaels and Hunter conspired to obstruct Johnson's push in March 1997, who was the Intercontinental Champion at the time. Michaels suggested to Vince McMahon that Johnson lose the title to Hart on an episode of RAW. Meanwhile, Hunter insisted to Hart that he beat Johnson. Their suggestion would serve two purposes — sabotage Johnson's push and take Hart out of the world title scene. Hart, however, refused to beat Johnson. Hart felt it wouldn't build heat for his newly launched heel turn, not to mention that it would undermine Johnson. Instead, Hart insisted on a DQ finish, which infuriated Michaels and Hunter.

By 1999, Johnson had ascended to the top of WWE, going beyond nearly wrestler, including Hunter. Meanwhile, a back injury had forced Michaels to retire and he was relegated to sporadic appearances. Nonetheless, Michaels attempted to politically undermine Johnson by lobbying to McMahon that he be replaced by Hunter in the main event at WrestleMania XV. His suggestion fell on deaf ears.

Johnson stated years later in a 2005 interview with WWE.com that he never had interest in working with Michaels — when asked if he would have liked to.

There was definitely animosity between these two. All based on jealousy. But then again HHH and HBK had the right to be jealous seeing as Rocky is greater than the two of them combined.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> It's worth noting that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Shawn Michaels, who long harbored animosity towards each other, crossed paths during WrestleMania weekend. WWE.com published a photo (link) of Johnson and Michaels sharing a laugh shortly after HBK had appeared on stage at WrestleMania XXVII to commemorate his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame. According to a source, their past animosity was actually settled in 2008 when Johnson inducted his father, Rocky Johnson, and grandfather, High Chief Peter Maivia, into the WWE Hall of Fame.
> Johnson's issues with Michaels dated back to when he was a teenager. He long harbored animosity towards Michaels because he felt he was disrespectful to his maternal grandmother (Lia Maivia) at a wrestling show she was coordinating for Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling. His disrespect towards her incensed Johnson, and nearly led to an altercation.
> ...


Thanks for the re-post. I always found it peculiar that the Rock wanted to wrestle Shawn Michaels out of the blue, after years of supposedly not wanting to.


----------



## Cocoa_Napalm (Aug 20, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> It's worth noting that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Shawn Michaels, who long harbored animosity towards each other, crossed paths during WrestleMania weekend. WWE.com published a photo (link) of Johnson and Michaels sharing a laugh shortly after HBK had appeared on stage at WrestleMania XXVII to commemorate his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame. According to a source, their past animosity was actually settled in 2008 when Johnson inducted his father, Rocky Johnson, and grandfather, High Chief Peter Maivia, into the WWE Hall of Fame.
> Johnson's issues with Michaels dated back to when he was a teenager. He long harbored animosity towards Michaels because he felt he was disrespectful to his maternal grandmother (Lia Maivia) at a wrestling show she was coordinating for Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling. His disrespect towards her incensed Johnson, and nearly led to an altercation.
> ...


Thanks for the info. LOL stupid boy-toy, during the entire time he was gone the ratings went up & in fact WWE aquired the other company, so of course his stupid ideas fell on deaf ears. 

Shawn Michaels was a low-life piece of shit then but, as weird as it sounds though, I don't believe Triple H ever had a problem with The Rock, HHH even said in a shoot interview they've never had a cross word with each other but did have a professional rivalry. I can believe what Triple H says because the real Paul Levesque is a very humble man, and he was the only person in the Kliq that wasn't like a drug user or an alcoholic, The Game has always had a good head on his shoulders. I've certainly never heard The Great One come out and say one bad thing about Triple H either.....


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> It's worth noting that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Shawn Michaels, who long harbored animosity towards each other, crossed paths during WrestleMania weekend. WWE.com published a photo (link) of Johnson and Michaels sharing a laugh shortly after HBK had appeared on stage at WrestleMania XXVII to commemorate his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame. According to a source, their past animosity was actually settled in 2008 when Johnson inducted his father, Rocky Johnson, and grandfather, High Chief Peter Maivia, into the WWE Hall of Fame.
> Johnson's issues with Michaels dated back to when he was a teenager. He long harbored animosity towards Michaels because he felt he was disrespectful to his maternal grandmother (Lia Maivia) at a wrestling show she was coordinating for Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling. His disrespect towards her incensed Johnson, and nearly led to an altercation.
> ...


Get the fuck outta here! LOL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> It's worth noting that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Shawn Michaels, who long harbored animosity towards each other, crossed paths during WrestleMania weekend. WWE.com published a photo (link) of Johnson and Michaels sharing a laugh shortly after HBK had appeared on stage at WrestleMania XXVII to commemorate his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame. According to a source, their past animosity was actually settled in 2008 when Johnson inducted his father, Rocky Johnson, and grandfather, High Chief Peter Maivia, into the WWE Hall of Fame.
> Johnson's issues with Michaels dated back to when he was a teenager. He long harbored animosity towards Michaels because he felt he was disrespectful to his maternal grandmother (Lia Maivia) at a wrestling show she was coordinating for Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling. His disrespect towards her incensed Johnson, and nearly led to an altercation.
> ...


All true here but you can't stop or bury this kind of talent and charisma, This is from Rock's PWTorch interview in 1999:


> Keller: I don't think Shawn Michaels's name has come up other than when we talked about the Survivor Series. What are your thoughts on him? Was he helpful to you? Was he a hindrance to you? Was he someone you learned from, even his mistakes? Did he set a good example?
> 
> Rock: He was not helpful to me. I never sought his help. I really have nothing to say about Shawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Berkajr said:


> Just because it is in Bret's book does not mean it is true. Because I've read countless of books, and as soon as I mention Hogan, the IWC claims all to lies in his book. so if Hogan exxaggerate a bit or quite much at times, why doesnt it mean that Bret might be wrong in his spculation, Bret hard had quite a big opinion of himself. as many wrestlers have claimed. he was the leader of his own fan club.
> 
> 
> Bret is one who politicked a lot too. Remember Montreal? He tried to refuse to lose a fake match and fake title to a guy he did not care for. He refused to give MCMahon who owns the company respect and do his job, McMahon gave Bret the platform to earn million of dollars and be able to get even more in WCW, all thanks to McMahon. But stil Big head Bret refuses to lose a fake title in a fake match even though he just signed a 6 million dolar contract with WCW... That is selfish and politicking if anything


He refused to lose to shawn because shawn refused to lose to him, and was being a piece of shit. Its ok for shawn to be a little ...... all the time, but bret stands up for himself *and the lockeroom* and hes being selfish. shit makes no sense.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> It's worth noting that Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Shawn Michaels, who long harbored animosity towards each other, crossed paths during WrestleMania weekend. WWE.com published a photo (link) of Johnson and Michaels sharing a laugh shortly after HBK had appeared on stage at WrestleMania XXVII to commemorate his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame. According to a source, their past animosity was actually settled in 2008 when Johnson inducted his father, Rocky Johnson, and grandfather, High Chief Peter Maivia, into the WWE Hall of Fame.
> Johnson's issues with Michaels dated back to when he was a teenager. He long harbored animosity towards Michaels because he felt he was disrespectful to his maternal grandmother (Lia Maivia) at a wrestling show she was coordinating for Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling. His disrespect towards her incensed Johnson, and nearly led to an altercation.
> ...


Thank you for the information.

P.S. The last part of your post had me rolling.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Didnt read all the pages but obviously Triple H vs. John Cena was gonna be the Main Event.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry guys just my opinion that Dwayne is better than both of them .


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Fabregas said:


> I know you like Rock and Shawn Michaels so you'd like it if they were friends, but don't blatantly make things up. :lmao
> 
> Apparently Shawn Michaels actually tried to have Rock kicked out of the main event at WM15 in favour of his buddy Triple H.
> 
> Fortunately Rock and Shawn have patched things up now though...


B, there's a middle ground between hatin the shit outta somebody n bein friends wit em, nahmean? But I mean fuck it son, I wasn't aware of that shit, props for educatin me. Word, the gawd was deliverin' some false info... X-Pac was the ***** who thought Haitch was crazy, not Shawn.



Gerdon said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> You must have also heard Triple h tried to assassinate The Rock one night but shawn micheals stopped him.
> 
> ...


There some shit wrong wit likin HBK n Rocky, b? Fuck that prove bout shit?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ Hi Big Ghost, how's things?

And that Rock/HBK photo looks pretty funny, mainly due to Rock's smile.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

bananakin94 said:


> You have to admit, HHH going over Punk this summer was stupid.


No it wasn't. Why are older guys always supposed to lose to younger guys every single time? To make things predictable? Then people complain it's predictable cause the younger guy always wins. 

Fail


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> ^^ Hi Big Ghost, how's things?
> 
> And that Rock/HBK photo looks pretty funny, mainly due to Rock's smile.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> ^^ Hi Big Ghost, how's things?


Shits been aiight, gawd. Whats good wit you?



Freeloader said:


> No it wasn't. Why are older guys always supposed to lose to younger guys every single time? To make things predictable? Then people complain it's predictable cause the younger guy always wins.
> 
> Fail


Word, b. Some old ****** should be elevatin the careers of young dudes, but the gawd aint got no idea where this "older guys always gotta lose" shit, nawmsayin?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Thanks for posting this. I actually didn't know that Hogan tried to pull this shit, and yet it makes perfect sense and explains the short reign. God, Hogan is such a piece of shit. For everything he's done that's benefited the industry he's done about 10 bad ones.


Hogan is great. He needed to make his character credible. There's a few things he should of done differently (like lose to Savage at Halloween Havoc) but people up here would have him of lost to almost everyone, and completely kill his character. That's the problem nowadays - nobody wants to job. Everyone wants to swap wins, and everyone should have a .500 record basically if you ask the IWC. The end result is that everyone is about the same, and nobody breaks out of the pack, and thus, the product sucks. There are no traditional jobbers anymore, so these so called "stars" like Ted Dibiase lose matches, and some fans bitch they need a push. They don't need a push, they need to do their damn job and get squashed or lose. 

Watch - pretty soon people will be calling for Brodus Clay to lose, cause he's won a few matches. He has about another month or so of being interesting, and then he'll be "stale" and people will be marking for someone to beat him cause he's won too many matches. Hogan in his prime would be a breath of fresh air in 2012, heel or face. Cena and Orton combined are about half as interesting as he was, and Miz has 1/20the the charisma Hollywood Hogan had.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> No it wasn't. Why are older guys always supposed to lose to younger guys every single time? To make things predictable? Then people complain it's predictable cause the younger guy always wins.
> 
> Fail


Says the Hogan mark. Who beat Triple H for the Undisputed Title in 2002?

The younger guy winning is just passing the torch. It's a good business plan, and it's lack of it happening that's partly caused today's lack of real stars. Whether it's predictable or not, the young guy will always be the guy who beat the veteran, which gives him an extra push.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr Deschanel said:


> Says the Hogan mark. Who beat Triple H for the Undisputed Title in 2002?
> 
> The younger guy winning is just passing the torch. It's a good business plan, and it's lack of it happening that's partly caused today's lack of real stars. Whether it's predictable or not, the young guy will always be the guy who beat the veteran, which gives him an extra push.


The gawd ain't got no problems wit older guys puttin over younger ones. Hell, i think that shit is essential now that the E is low on main event talent, nahmean? But this idea where older ****** should ALWAYS lose to younger ****** dont make sense to me, b. If a young talent whoops some old-ass has-been's ass 12 times in a row, how that gonn make him look good?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Deschanel said:


> Says the Hogan mark. Who beat Triple H for the Undisputed Title in 2002?
> 
> The younger guy winning is just passing the torch. It's a good business plan, and it's lack of it happening that's partly caused today's lack of real stars. Whether it's predictable or not, the young guy will always be the guy who beat the veteran, which gives him an extra push.


There are many people here who think a guy who is 40 or so should just start losing to younger guys, every single time. It's the most warped thinking possible, and completely asinine. I'm not suggesting what WCW did with old guys always going over necessarily, but Triple H winning that match was completely fine. Should he just lose to everyone? I don't like the idea of veterans just losing constantly. That's entirely different than say, Rock beating Hogan at WM.

Oh and Triple H was ok losing to Hogan. His call.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> There are many people here who think a guy who is 40 or so should just start losing to younger guys, every single time. It's the most warped thinking possible, and completely asinine. I'm not suggesting what WCW did with old guys always going over necessarily, but Triple H winning that match was completely fine. Should he just lose to everyone? I don't like the idea of veterans just losing constantly. That's entirely different than say, Rock beating Hogan at WM.
> 
> Oh and Triple H was ok losing to Hogan. His call.


Yeah, I see what you mean. But I do think that, at a time like this, veterans should kind of make it their duty to lose to at least one up and comer who deserves it. I know it sounds stupid, but if a veteran really cares about the business then he'd be more bothered about passing the torch to give way to future legends than not making himself look weak. I mean, I do kind of think it went a bit over the top with Hogan in the early 2000s, he did seem to get his arse kicked by more or less everyone, ultimately. But if a guy like that loses to, say, one established guy and one up and comer during a relatively short run, then that's ok and it's a good business move. I do agree that they shouldn't lose 'just because they're over 40'. A good feud with the legend having the upper hand throughout and then losing the final match is usually a good way to do it. Or, indeed, like Hogan vs Rock, with an old icon vs a young icon kind of setup.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

Dusty Roids said:


> Hogan is a bastard for not wanting to lose clean to Sting at Starrcade 97.


They did a great job building up the storyline only to screw it up. Bret Hart shouldn't have got involved in that match either.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

bump.

Just got done watching the HBGOAT vs Bret doc on netflix. HBGAWD was such an asshole back then


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are you stupid?


----------

